
Ask HN: How does an italian declare oDesk earnings? - pawnhearts
After losing the n-th job here in Italy, 8 months ago I decided to give a try to the oDesk platform by working as a remote freelancer. Things are going well and I want the remote working to be my day job, but the problem is: how do I declare my earnings and pay taxes on it? Or better: who do I write my invoices to? I talked to the oDesk support and they told me they won&#x27;t accept any invoice from me as they aren&#x27;t my end Client and my Clients told me they won&#x27;t accept any invoice from my as oDesk already invoices them.<p>I talked to (and paid) several accountants here in Italy and none of them seemed to be competent enough to handle this situation.<p>Any advice? Thanks
======
S4M
Not really answering, but would there be a way to convert odesk earnings into
bit coins, thus avoiding, well, to have to declare anything?

~~~
pawnhearts
Well, that is not really the point: I do want to pay taxes. If I don't declare
anything, I would end up being a zero income and run into some finacial
trouble very soon.

~~~
S4M
Thinking of it, maybe you need to create a company, have odesk pay to that
company and make yourself an employee of that company so you can pay yourself
a salary.

------
itl12
In general how have you found working on oDesk? How did you choose your
specialism?

